# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Pascal Dombis

## StormAngel

Pascal Dombis eshte i lindur ne Nim, France Jugore. Edukimi i tij eshte pak sa edhe banal pershkak se ka mbaruar shkollen per inxhinjer ne institutin Sen Klu ne Pariz dhe ka punuar si informatikan ne shume perfaqesi te kompanive te medha informatike si Microsoft, Siemes, Dell&Xerox.

Para dhjete vitesh, Dombis e leshon informatiken dhe i dedikohet ekskluzivisht artit. Me e cuditshmja eshte se arti i tij nuk eshte i inkuadruar ne asnjeren nga artet e reja dhe ai vete thote se nuk deshiron te definohet apo te komparohet me askend.

Prej vitit 2001, Dombis punon me dizajner te njohur japonez dhe arkitekte te projekteve gjigand. Kulla Okinawa ne Tokio dhe kulla Akbar qe duhet ndertuar jane disa nga punet e tyre.
Sidoqofte, Dombis punon me arkitektoni te cuditshme qe karakterizohet me ngjyrshmeri speciale ose me shkurt puna e tij eshte e quajtur si Hiperstrukturat.

Veprat e Pascal Dombis mund t`i shifni ne:
http://www.dombis.com/work/artwork.htm

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje nga veprat e Dombis e paraqitur me fotografi: 
Behet fjale per vepren Door Geminga.

----------

